# IUI and Preseed?



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone use preseed before an IUI? 
I had my IUI today and used the preseed before going into the room. However, I wonder if this is a waste of time since they "wash" the inside of the cervix anyway. 

I have used it once before and got pregnant that time.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I have never used it in conjunction with tx. I have used it with no success on its own.
As far as I am aware - someone will correct me if I am wrong - pressed is used to help as lubrication for your swimmers when you   rather than with IUI/IVF treatment. The lubrication is meant to be non harmful to the swimmers and act as your normal fluid to help them along. I don't think they promote it or have mentioned any results on it helping in any treatments.
However, if it helps you, even if its just psychologically then you stick with it hun, positive thinking is never a bad thing!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i wouldn't have thought preseed would make it any more likely that your treatment would work.  after all the sperm are washed and put high up in your uterus - you'd have to squirt preseed very hard to get it that far!!  i can't see how it would be of any help at all and might actually be detrimental, i'm sure someone will be along to correct me if i'm wrong though.....


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

I know, just thought it might help, not really sure why. 
Feel a little foolish now though


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

If it relaxed you and made you feel better then its not silly. I doubt it would be detrimental to the treatment as the pp said your sperm is basically put high up in your cervix where you would not have been able to get it yourself.

Try and relax now, and keep thinking of that BFP!

Good Luck

Sue


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

No, I don't think it would be detrimental either, just a waste of money!   

Yep, I'm being hopeful, despite having a feeling it was a day later than it should have been. Oh well, we'll see...


----------

